# Found this and thought it was adorable!



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

MUMMY DOGS!! 

How cute are these?! I found it on a website and thought, "I just HAVE to do this!" Maybe it'd be a good cute snack for a Halloween party 










Here is the website that has the recipe: Halloweenies-A Ghoulishly Good Recipe

(even tho i guess it's kinda self explanatory...pigs in a blanket basically.)


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I've seen those. I've seen the full size dogs, too. We like to eat pigs n the blanket every once in awhile, so this Halloween I'm making them.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

that is really cute.


----------

